# Hedgehog Hand Rearing...



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Decided to make a new thread now I have two more mouths to feed. 

My Hand Rearing Story so far...........................

Yini was paired with Sheldon and had four beautiful hoglets on the 12th November 2011. She was a fantastic mum and looked after her babies very well.

When the babies were 10 days old we had to have emergency heating work done which was very noisy - drilling into walls and loud work in the animal room for several days. Yini was stressed and threw out the smallest baby. When I found him, he was cold, hungry and weak. I attempted to feed him but it was too late and he passed away. 

The next day Yini turned her back on a second baby - she was stronger and I named her Hatshephutand attempted to hand rear her, she was doing well for a couple of days.

Yini seemed to settle with the last two babies and I was hopeful she would be okay.

Yini the following day threw out the last two babies - Ramesis and Nefertiti and I was forced to take them to attempt hand rearing. That same day, I lost Hatshephut to bloat.

Thanks to some amazing advice from people, I changed what I was doing and Ramesis and Nefertiti have been doing well, though still small and now have their eyes open. 

Ramesis...

























Nefertiti...

























-----------------------------------------------------------

While this was going on, Uhura gave birth to five hoglets on the 21st Novemeber - smackin the middle of the works. The next day, I saw that one hoglet had disappeared,

Two days later, Uhura ripped the head of another baby and was very stressed with the noise. 

After the work finished Uhura seemed to settle with her babies and I hoped she would be better but, unfortunately she must have still been stressed and last night another baby had been beheaded by mum. She had turned her back on the last two babies, and fearing her killing the last two boys, I have added these to be hand reared. 

Considering these babies are only a week old - they are massive, nearly 30g each and very chubby!

Loki...

























Thor...

























It is important to consider this when thinking of breeding - its not always cute babies, but a lot of hard work and heartbreak at times.

fingers crossed for these beautiful babies


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

congrats on the births,They look super cute :flrt:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

i take my hat off to you and anyone hand raising! very hard work, wish you all the best!!!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing! Well done you!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well done! Please keep updating! Next year in the Orphan Season i'm hoping to help out the wildlife rescue I volunteer for with the Orphan feeding duties, never fed a baby hog before but will be keen to see how yours grow up! Obviously the ones I feed will be the British species and cannot be imprinted but still


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Awh, I'm sorry to hear about the ones that didn't make it.
I wish you the best of luck with these beauts! I'm in love with Thor, gorgeous!

I got my hedgehog from you & she's in perfect health, perfect all round.
I'm sure these bubbah's have a decent chance of pulling through in your care..
This post just goes to show the harsh realities of breeding.


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Nef and Thor both passed away leaving me with just Loki left. He is doing wellbut this can change quickly (as I saw with Thor!) Loki today - he is walking about well now and I let him have a closely supervised wander around.

evil glare...









wots out here...









tis rainin mummeh...









Ahm coming fur nommings


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear Thor didn't make it  He seemed to be doing so well from reading your other thread on TCS.
Those pics of Loki are ADORABLE though, I've got my fingers and toes tightly crossed for you that he carries on doing as well as he has been! I absolutely love that pic of him looking out the window! :flrt:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

what beautiful photos of Loki! i loe the window pic and the one underneath it! 

Its so heartbreaking breeding. Thats why i hate people who buy exotic mammals and want to breed them straightaway, without considering the possibility that things do go wrong from time to time. 

Good Luck with the little one!


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Those photos of Loki are amazingly beautiful.
I'm sorry to hear about the others, I hope Loki continues to progress.
♥


----------

